# Aristo RDC-3 ad,August GR



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just looking at the Aristo-Craft ad on page 3 of the new August Garden Railways. I noticed that the pictured engineering sample had the undercarriage detail backwards. The line drawings are correct. Remember the RDC-1 was released with the undercarriage detail mirror imaged from the prototype. I don't know when the magazine photo was shot but another engineering sample photo from June 2009 has it correct. Here is the June 2009 photo. http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...light=rdc3


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

still looks like it sits up to high.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Jul 2010 06:50 PM 
still looks like it sits up to high. Marty I think just about all O gauge and 45mm gauge railroad passenger equipment models sit too high, but I concluded that was because the manufacturers have to design the equipment to negotiate curves far far tighter than the prototypes. The trucks have to swing far more and the couplers - if truck mounted - have to swing with them. Plus the models have to negotiate track that is much more uneven than the 1:1 so there has to be more tilt and travel in the models' "suspension" than the real ones. Any design that limited the equipment to extra wide radius curves and would be unforgiving on less-than-perfect track would not sell in sufficient quantities to justify the manufacturers' cost. I read that there were already some tracking issues with the earlier RDC-1 models that folks resolved by reversing the bogies.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well the pictures do look nice but i hope they did something with the wiring, dont want to end up with more of these.








Found this picture on the Web .............SCARY STUFF. But on a positive note, We could roast some nice Marshmellows over that baby.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No problems with the RDCs. Most folks have track that is unfit to run locos with out derailing. Fix your track and you can run about anything you want. Reversing the trucks just is another way to avoid the inevitable. Fix the track. As for the new RDC 3 looking forward to its arrival. I have two of the RDC 1 and they run great together on DCC. Later RJD


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, Some engines and rolling stock are more susceptible to less than ABSOLUTELY perfect track. The RDC that I owned was one such beast. When all of my engines and cars track fine, but one engine derails, that tells me there is an issue with its design. I don't think they've done anything to change the suspension on the new model. 

Bret


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nick*
*......OMG.......If all of mine go up in flames, then it will be an 10 Alarm'er for sure....







*

*From a RDC-1 lover with lots of grade's and switch backs.*
*His fix was to install a Alum (thanks HD/Lowes/etc. flashing) *
*leaf spring between the trucks and body.







*

*







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, knowing you, this must be effective. 

Does this allow you to give more flexibility to the trucks to handle grades, etc? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 05 Jul 2010 07:25 AM 

*Nick*
*......OMG.......If all of mine go up in flames, then it will be an 10 Alarm'er for sure....







*

*From a RDC-1 lover with lots of grade's and switch backs.*
*His fix was to install a Alum (thanks HD/Lowes/etc. flashing) *
*leaf spring between the trucks and body.







*

*







*

Lets hope not Ray, That would be a lot of cash up in smoke...........







Instead of the spring fix you did, i took the 2 i own and cut off some of the bolster to allow the trucks to pivot better, seems to be ok now on some of our old school members LGB layouts where track work isnt a priority to these guys. PS dont let RJ hear that about the track, **** have no furry like a retired track inspector.................he he he


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Greg*
Here is Jeff's detailed reply:[/b][/b]The RDC single leaf springs: Just simple Aluminum flashing from Home Depot. I used an industrial strength contact adhesive called "Welder" to mount them. I'm sure epoxy, or even small screws could also be used. Until I made those mods, I fought and fought with those cars on my hilly layout with all the 8 foot diameter curves! It would drive me crazy when they'd derail on straight track.[/b]


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I'll have to let Pete know you liked his 'flaming' Budd car photo! I always liked that one too, really looked like it was on fire, didn't it? That Budd car has been all over the place, literally! 

Marty, I thought these looked like they were too tall by about 1/4" when I saw the first egr sample a couple years ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, did Jeff do any other mods to give the trucks more flexibility, or does this consist of just adding the "spring"... 

Thanks again, 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Derailing on tangent track sounds a little suspicious. More like a track problem. Track warp maybe. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...hope they did something with the wiring, dont want to end up with more of these..."
From what i heard till now, it was always a USATrains problem !!? 

nite, doug c 

p.s. this thread popped up while doing research on RDC3 tips and tweaks ! Will pop over to G.E. site for posible input from him or Ted d.


----------

